# Expired Washington State EMT



## waaaemt (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey yall

I'm here in Washington state, worked private for 6 years and quit just iver a year ago. My WA State cert expired this last November 2018. 

My NREMT is expired as well. But now I kinda miss it so thought it would be nice to just have my NREMT.

Here in WA, you need to renew based on County guidelines and your agency (you MUST be employed to maintain a state cert) is supposed to help you with the whole OTEP/CBT/renewal process. But since I wasn't employed anymore I couldn't renew my state cert and my NREMT was already gone. Soooo wondering if I'm able to just take the NREMT or would I just need to take another emt course to renew? Orrrr does anyone know what my options are?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 14, 2019)

You are a little out of luck with the state.  When did your nremt expire?  That will guide you on what you need to do.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 14, 2019)

*NREMT Lapsed Certification Policy*

you're welcome


----------



## ReaperRacer (Apr 12, 2019)

I just registered here and saw this so I thought I'd post my situation in case it might help.  

I was an EMT in Oregon from 2003-2009 and let my cert lapse.  I moved to Washington State and recently decided to get my EMT back.  I took an EMT refresher which included the skills verification. The NREMT accepted it and gave me the authorization to test.  I studied for several months and took the NREMT CBT exam on April 2nd and passed.  I am now NREMT certified again.  

Now I am in the process of gaining affiliation in order to obtain my WA state cert as that is what I was advised to do by my instructor of my refresher class.  I also recently applied to reactivate my Oregon EMT license in case I decide to go back to Oregon. That application is currently under review pending my background check.  

I think once you pass the NREMT and are certified, you can start looking at applying to volunteer at an agency to gain the required affiliation. While you won't be able to work without the state cert, that agency can assist you with getting your WA state cert back.  I am currently finishing up my NIMS and ICS classes that the agency I am applying at wants. Just have one more online class to do.  

I'll post another update when I have more information.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 12, 2019)

Washington should accept your nremt and just issue a card if you find an agency within a year.  After a year you will need to retake the written.  But I'm now in Idaho so I'm not up to date with all the rules... But I doubt they changed much if at all.


----------



## ReaperRacer (Apr 12, 2019)

I am hoping to be able to use the reciprocity application once Oregon reactivates my license rather than the initial/new license application. I hope the process goes as I am planning.


----------

